# The poor little David Hogg .....Now here's a Parody that is appropriately Funny !!



## nononono (Mar 27, 2018)

*Oh Rat and his " Nazi " complex......*

*Sit back and laugh !*


----------



## nononono (Mar 27, 2018)

*Yoohoo ....Rattatooie....!*


----------

